# ¿Cuándo diablos va a llegar el oso guanoso a las bolsas?



## GuidoVonList (5 Sep 2019)

Es acojonante, parecía que caían ya hace medio mes con esas bajadas fuertes, el IBEX creo recordar que perdió casi 1000 puntos, el SP500 cayó casi 300 puntos...

Todos los indicadores marcan recesión y aún así el puto Ibex sube de 8400 a casi los 9000 hoy.

Acciones como paypal y similares que han doblado cotización en apenas meses sin mayores razones que haber crecido algo más... no digo que no sean las compañías del futuro pero por favor, es putamente evidente que esta todo más que inflado.

Se que no se puede saber, sino seríamos ricos todos pero, alguien tiene un pronóstico?

Por otro lado, el puto Santander en mínimos, sin embargo tiene un BPA decente, especialmente con respecto al precio de la acción, pero claro es España así que a saber.

Per de Shiller del sp500 rondando los momentos previos del crack del 29 y la gente como si nada.

El sp500 todavía parece que puede regresar a los 3.000 puntos... de locos.

EDIT: SP500 en 3015 de nuevo increíble.


----------



## MIP (5 Sep 2019)

A mayor volatilidad, mayor incertidumbre y más probabilidades de guano deluxe. 

Pero la volatilidad también cuenta hacia arriba.


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 Sep 2019)

mientras te digan que hay recesión esto no va a caer.

estar a -0.1% no es recesión.pero asi lo pintan en los medios y a subir, yo hoy he comprado valeo y michelin


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Sep 2019)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mientras te digan que hay recesión esto no va a caer.
> 
> estar a -0.1% no es recesión.pero asi lo pintan en los medios y a subir, yo hoy he comprado valeo y michelin




Si te soy sincero no he analizado ratios de esas compañías, básicamente algunas en España y las principales de USA. Encuentro empresazas en USA cuyo futuro en mi opinión será de auge indiscutible, sin embargo tal y como están ahora, las veo caras. Quizás esas que has encontrado tu no estén mal por ser europeas pero no se...


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Sep 2019)

MIP dijo:


> A mayor volatilidad, mayor incertidumbre y más probabilidades de guano deluxe.
> 
> Pero la volatilidad también cuenta hacia arriba.



Tu como ves el panorama? suelo leerte y te veo muy puesto. Me gustaría oír tu idea.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Sep 2019)

Cotizando en bolívares sube hasta un etf de mierda de gato.


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Sep 2019)

Entiendo tu punto de vista, tu que método empleas para seleccionar?


----------



## MIP (5 Sep 2019)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Tu como ves el panorama? suelo leerte y te veo muy puesto. Me gustaría oír tu idea.



Teniendo en cuenta que los estados deben dinero para 3 generaciones yo diría que la cosa pinta mal. 

Pero si algo han demostrado los psicopatas que mandan es una creatividad infinita para robarnos en nuestra jeta durante años. 

En cualquier caso el valor del dinero fiat siempre tiende a 0 con los años, es una constante universal.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2019)

Caeran cuando haya euforia y Ana Rosa diga que es momento de invertir. Ahora con todo el mundo cagado, los medios hablando día si y día también de guerra comercial y recesión y con un pesimismo generalizado, no puede hacer más que subir... Además, la impresora ayuda.


----------



## elKaiser (6 Sep 2019)

Creo que se está estudiando que el BCE compre acciones; puede parecer un chiste, pero no lo es.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Creo que se está estudiando que el BCE compre acciones; puede parecer un chiste, pero no lo es.



Ya lo avisaron con un tweet en su cuenta oficial... Es fácil comprar empresas con el dinero creado de la nada. Parece una especie de neocomunismo postmoderno.


----------



## angel220 (6 Sep 2019)

donde pensáis que va el fiat de los QE de Europa y USA? En Europa disimuladamente a grandes empresarios via financiación de sus empresas y subvencionar esas empresas de tapadillo y deudas de paises comprando sus deudas, subvencionadolos también,que en el mejor de los casos solo llegan a ser sostenibles por no decir que quebrado/as y deficitario/as en la gran mayoría, con esa cantidad abultada de dinero a interés 0, se pueden hacer maravillas contables, incluido la recompra y venta de propias acciones de la empresa, que en momentos determinados valen para mantener, subir, bajar y hacer cash, mantener paises quebrados,como si todo fueran los mundos de Yupi, esa ingente masa monetaria en la actualidad vale para todo menos para lo que se diseño su utilización, para todo menos para ser mas productivos, algo que ya esta demostrado En USA ya llevan años las empresas recomprando sus acciones sin esconderse, gracias a la expansion monetaria, por eso ha subido y seguirá mientras haya expansion de dinero, en Europa como siempre con retraso en todo pero también, y ahora ya descaradamente con el aviso del BCE, de que comprara acciones, en pocas palabras tu me mantienes mi chiringuito y yo el tuyo.
Recordar lo que se decía si "debes 100.000 euros al banco tu tienes un problema, si debes 100 millones al banco es el banco el que tiene el problema", otra cuestión todo eso es gratis? NO y como lo cobraran entonces? fácil ya llevan años cobrándolo,desde el primer día, por si no te diste cuenta ya llevamos mas de 10 kg de vaselina por detrás y solo es el principio de la que vamos a usar. saludos y suerte a todos que la vamos a necesitar


----------



## DONK (6 Sep 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Creo que se está estudiando que el BCE compre acciones; puede parecer un chiste, pero no lo es.



Porque lo iba a ser,el subidon de las FANGS en gran parte fue debido a que el banco central suizo metio en ellas hasta los gayumbos.No os extrañe que mañana salga Sanchez diciendo que mete toda la hucha de las pensiones en acciones del Sabadell,con lo tontolaba que es nadie se echaria las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Sep 2019)

Es lo de siempre, de lleva hablando de crashes y caidas desde hace años, y no hace mas que subir...
Ahora dicen que si que si, que va a caer todo que ya es seguro, las banderas, el oro y todo y seguimos igual.

Mejor dejar el market timing para los ludopatas


----------



## ElCalvo (6 Sep 2019)

Pero el euro no se desploma...


----------



## angel220 (6 Sep 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Pero el euro no se desploma...



Por si no lo sabias cada QE es un desplome lento a dosis,encubierto


----------



## Ansel (6 Sep 2019)

Y 167 MÁS dijo:


> Es lo de siempre, de lleva hablando de crashes y caidas desde hace años, y no hace mas que subir...
> Ahora dicen que si que si, que va a caer todo que ya es seguro, las banderas, el oro y todo y seguimos igual.
> 
> Mejor dejar el market timing para los ludopatas




La bolsa esta bajando, desde los máximos en 11100 de hace un par de años.
Desde entonces la bolsa, baja, baja y baja, ha habido rebotes, pero para continuar bajando.

Desde los minimos de hace unas semanas..... la bolsa ha subido menos del 10%.

Hablo de bolsa española, 

America no hace mas que subir, ya veremos cuando recorte como lo hace Europa.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

DONK dijo:


> Porque lo iba a ser,el subidon de las FANGS en gran parte fue debido a que el banco central suizo metio en ellas hasta los gayumbos.No os extrañe que mañana salga Sanchez diciendo que mete toda la hucha de las pensiones en acciones del Sabadell,con lo tontolaba que es nadie se echaria las manos a la cabeza.



Efectivamente. Y también el banco central de Japón está jugando hace tiempo a comprar el Nikkei. Me pregunto en que acabará esto.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Sep 2019)

Ansel dijo:


> La bolsa esta bajando, desde los máximos en 11100 de hace un par de años.
> Desde entonces la bolsa, baja, baja y baja, ha habido rebotes, pero para continuar bajando.
> 
> Desde los minimos de hace unas semanas..... la bolsa ha subido menos del 10%.
> ...



Yo bolsa españa ni tocarla


----------



## Sociopatías Joe (6 Sep 2019)

Recordemos las inmortales palabras del Oráculo de Omaha:

"Se ha perdido más dinero esperando a las correciones que en las correciones en sí"

De momento no hay motivo serios para que esto guanee fuerte. Pero hay muchos que vieron en el 2008 que los que acertaron con la crisis se forraron explicando al rebaño porqué se habían quedado en el paro y ahora quieren colgarse la medallita de profeta para hacer lo mismo


----------



## GuidoVonList (6 Sep 2019)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Recordemos las inmortales palabras del Oráculo de Omaha:
> 
> "Se ha perdido más dinero esperando a las correciones que en las correciones en sí"
> 
> De momento no hay motivo serios para que esto guanee fuerte. Pero hay muchos que vieron en el 2008 que los que acertaron con la crisis se forraron explicando al rebaño porqué se habían quedado en el paro y ahora quieren colgarse la medallita de profeta para hacer lo mismo



Sí bueno, entiendo que la espere te quita coste de oportunidad pero, el Oráculo bien que tiene 1/3 de su compañía en liquidez. No verá muchas oportunidades intuyo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Sep 2019)

NUNCA....la impresora es muy potente.....


----------



## MIP (6 Sep 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Pero el euro no se desploma...



Depende de cómo lo veas. Por ejemplo el euro se ha desplomado y está a mínimos históricos frente al dinero de verdad, es decir, frente al oro.


----------



## ElCalvo (6 Sep 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Depende de cómo lo veas. Por ejemplo el euro se ha desplomado y está a mínimos históricos frente al dinero de verdad, es decir, frente al oro.



Ni siquiera el oro es dinero de verdad. En caso de un megacrash tu oro no vale nada si no tienes a quien vendérselo. Y visto así, todas las monedas se arrastran...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Sep 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Ni siquiera el oro es dinero de verdad. En caso de un megacrash tu oro no vale nada si no tienes a quien vendérselo. Y visto así, todas las monedas se arrastran...



Si llega ese día que ya ni te acepten metales es que el fin de la humanidad tal como la conocemos desde hace milenios ha llegado. Tochovista es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2019)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Recordemos las inmortales palabras del Oráculo de Omaha:
> 
> "Se ha perdido más dinero esperando a las correciones que en las correciones en sí"
> 
> De momento no hay motivo serios para que esto guanee fuerte. Pero hay muchos que vieron en el 2008 que los que acertaron con la crisis se forraron explicando al rebaño porqué se habían quedado en el paro y ahora quieren colgarse la medallita de profeta para hacer lo mismo



Creo que la frase es de Linch, pero estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## MIP (7 Sep 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Ni siquiera el oro es dinero de verdad. En caso de un megacrash tu oro no vale nada si no tienes a quien vendérselo. Y visto así, todas las monedas se arrastran...



De momento lleva funcionando 6000 años sin interrupción. Y mira que han pasado desgracias. 

Siempre, siempre tendrás a quien vendérselo. Por eso es dinero. 

Han hecho una gran labor lobotomizando a la población, pero siempre se ha dicho que las crisis de muchos son oportunidades para unos pocos.


----------



## Ciigarro Puro (7 Sep 2019)




----------



## DoctorKaputo (8 Sep 2019)

Pues no será en octubre.
Han decidido darle otra patada a la lata. 

Yo pensaba que los pasados máximos del SP ya serian los últimos y que a partir de ahí ya para abajo sin fin. Pues no.
Habrá nuevo rebote que batirá máximos. 
Veo al SP superando los 3100. Esto será durante este mes y el que viene. 
Mientras tanto caídas en el oro que quedara desactivado temporalmente como valor refugio.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Sep 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Pues no será en octubre.
> Han decidido darle otra patada a la lata.
> 
> Yo pensaba que los pasados máximos del SP ya serian los últimos y que a partir de ahí ya para abajo sin fin. Pues no.
> ...



Hombre como puede estar tan seguro, tiene info privilegiada de algún masónico sorosiano o algo?


----------



## GuidoVonList (12 Sep 2019)

Ya tenemos el puto sp500 en 3015 otra vez. Con lo puto inflado que está y ahí regresa con fuerza


----------



## SOY (12 Sep 2019)

Exuberancia irracional. La historia se repite. El crack puede llegar en cualquier momento. Es como estar en el ojo del huracán, parece que no pasa nada hasta que pasa.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## SOY (12 Sep 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Ni siquiera el oro es dinero de verdad. En caso de un megacrash tu oro no vale nada si no tienes a quien vendérselo. Y visto así, todas las monedas se arrastran...



El oro es dinero de verdad. Es justamente lo contrario que todo el dinero fiat el cual NO es dinero sino promesa de pago (por parte del emisor), es decir, deuda, y esperanza de cobro (préstamo) por parte del tenedor.

En caso de un "megacrash" el oro será el rey, como siempre lo ha sido y ahí está la historia para demostrarlo. Pensar en un mundo donde nadie quiera oro es pensar en un mundo sin humanos pues el oro siempre ha sido deseado por la especie humana.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## bralmu (12 Sep 2019)

No te compliques esperando picos y hundimientos. Invierte lineal y constante.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Sep 2019)

Se veía venir, pesimismo extremo, sube la bolsa. Ya la tiraran cuando los de los depósitos tengan que salir de su zona de confort gracias a los tipos negativos y entren en una subida parabólica como la de 2007.


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Sep 2019)

Warcelona dijo:


> Hombre como puede estar tan seguro, tiene info privilegiada de algún masónico sorosiano o algo?



Explicación en dos palabras. Trump manda.

Me mojo, lo de Trump es un farol. No va a dejar que se hunda la bolsa, todo dios tiene en USA los Planes de Pensiones en renta variable


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (13 Sep 2019)

A lo más tardar un par de semanas tenemos tweet de Trump y volvemos al fin del mundo.

Yo ya voy equilibrando comprando alguna cobertura para los largos.

Como pastorean a la gente. Es alucinante.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Sep 2019)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> A lo más tardar un par de semanas tenemos tweet de Trump y volvemos al fin del mundo.
> 
> Yo ya voy equilibrando comprando alguna cobertura para los largos.
> 
> Como pastorean a la gente. Es alucinante.



Es todo ruido, no hay que hacer caso a los medios.


----------



## racional (14 Sep 2019)

Muy fácil, el dinero cada vez vale menos, por lo que es mejor tener acciones que dinero.


----------



## escabel (15 Sep 2019)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Es acojonante, parecía que caían ya hace medio mes con esas bajadas fuertes, el IBEX creo recordar que perdió casi 1000 puntos, el SP500 cayó casi 300 puntos...
> 
> Todos los indicadores marcan recesión y aún así el puto Ibex sube de 8400 a casi los 9000 hoy.
> 
> ...



Ve a la raíz, la liquidez es el rey. Mientras no suban los tipos el mercado no se hundirá de verdad. 

¿Cuando subirán los tipos? No pueden subirlos, pero a la fuerza ahorcan.


----------



## kasiana (17 Sep 2019)

Cómo van esos ánimos? Bien, renovados?


----------



## GuidoVonList (17 Sep 2019)

kasiana dijo:


> Cómo van esos ánimos? Bien, renovados?



Pues a la espera de caídas. Me da igual esperar lo que haga falta, hasta años pero no pienso comprar ahora en USA.

Estoy metiendo pequeñas partes de mi cartera (1%) en empresas de bolsas menos populares (canadá, turquía, rusia, grecia).


----------



## Visilleras (18 Sep 2019)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> A lo más tardar un par de semanas tenemos tweet de Trump y volvemos al fin del mundo.



Totalmente de acuerdo



Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Como pastorean a la gente. Es alucinante.



+1


----------



## romeoalfa (25 Sep 2019)

Me encanta tu método yo opino igual... pisa por entrar ninguna yo llevo varios años esperando una debacle bursátil, los últimos duros para otros


----------



## iffnav (25 Sep 2019)

racional dijo:


> Muy fácil, el dinero cada vez vale menos, por lo que es mejor tener acciones que dinero.



¡Olé! Aquí tenemos, con simpleza y lógica, la explicación de lo que está pasando.

Y en mi humilde opinión sólo va a ir a más. Avisados estamos. El dinero tiene miedo señores, y como dicen los yankis, _The writing is on the wall...._

Ciao,


----------



## Mineroblanco (25 Sep 2019)

Si llegara el oso guanoso, no habría una corrección, habría un crack bajista. Espero que no lo haya. Además, la bolsa española ha subido muchísimo menos que la norteamericana, le afectaría menos.
Un crack es que baje la cotización de un índice un 30% en una semana. Que se produzca un desplome de los precios.


----------



## Daviot (27 Sep 2019)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Es acojonante, parecía que caían ya hace medio mes con esas bajadas fuertes, el IBEX creo recordar que perdió casi 1000 puntos, el SP500 cayó casi 300 puntos...
> 
> Todos los indicadores marcan recesión y aún así el puto Ibex sube de 8400 a casi los 9000 hoy.
> 
> ...



El pronóstico son datos objetivos que se han demostrado que han avisado de crisis anteriores.

El dato de desempleo en USA nunca había estado por debajo del 4% como está ahora salvo en los años 60.








Otro indicador dando señales de alarma es el indicador de Warren Buffet que está ahora en el 138% muy próxima al 140% que se considera según el cuadro adjunto como una señal muy peligrosa. Resulta especialmente gracioso el nombre que le han dado a la burbuja que vivimos ahora a la que han llamado la burbuja del todo.







*Value**Signal*70% to 80%Safe to put money in stocks100%Danger140%Extreme danger


Como remate final tenemos la inversión de la curva de tipos representada en este caso por la diferencia de los tipos de interés con vencimiento a 10 años y los tipos de interés con vencimiento a 3 meses.






Como se ve en el gráfico ya está en terreno negativo. Las bandas grises representan periodos de recesión anteriores . De media se tarda de 6 a 18 meses para que a partir de aquí entremos en recesión y caigan las bolsas.

Señores vayan haciendo sus planes de inversión y recogiendo el chiringuito el que pueda que el oso guanoso llega en 2020 o 2021. A partir de aquí cualquier cisne negro puede desencadenar caídas en bolsa.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Oct 2019)

Dónde esta el OP de guardia? se desploman las bolsas y el tío mirando a las musarañas.


----------



## GuidoVonList (3 Oct 2019)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Dónde esta el OP de guardia? se desploman las bolsas y el tío mirando a las musarañas.



Que tal Icibatreuh, lo estoy monitoreando constantemente no se preocupe usted. Lo que pasa es que si no perfora los 2720 el SP500 no consideraré que hay un desplome real.

Lo de ahora ha sido un 3% de caída, en muy poco tiempo sí, pero no es suficiente desde mi punto de vista para meter cash sano.


----------



## GuidoVonList (4 Oct 2019)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Dónde esta el OP de guardia? se desploman las bolsas y el tío mirando a las musarañas.



Ya ha subido 69 puntos. Apuesto a que regresa a los 3.000 en breve.


----------



## Daviot (4 Oct 2019)

Tranquilos , la cosa va para largo. Aunque parezca que se pueda desplomar por el tema del impeachment a Trump no va a ser así porque el trámite no conseguirá ser aprobado por la cámara del Senado de EEUU porque ahí son mayoría los republicanos.

O sea que nadie se precipite por este tema. Eso sí, que caen las bolsas en 2020 o principios de 2021 cien por cien seguro.


----------



## brent (4 Oct 2019)

La crisis comenzó en frebero


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 Oct 2019)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Es acojonante, parecía que caían ya hace medio mes con esas bajadas fuertes, el IBEX creo recordar que perdió casi 1000 puntos, el SP500 cayó casi 300 puntos...
> 
> Todos los indicadores marcan recesión y aún así el puto Ibex sube de 8400 a casi los 9000 hoy.
> 
> ...



Es una cuestión de tiempo, lo que dijo Arturo Pérez reverte "la gente está esperando que vuelva a rodar bien la economía, para gastar a todo tren".


----------



## Me_opongo (14 Oct 2019)

Hola.

Pues son muchos los que piensan que aunque están intentando controlar artificialmente al oso guanoso, se nos viene encima.

Saludos.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me_opongo (14 Oct 2019)

Perdón no me había dado cuenta que el vídeo ya estaba en otro hilo.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Oct 2019)

Hoctuvhre son los padres hombre....no existe....Wall Street a batir records....en 2020 veremos....


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (14 Oct 2019)

Trump tiene elecciones dentro de 1 año. Se está poniendo chulo con los aranceles, se va a cargar el WTO y viviremos la volatilidad hasta saber quien manda en USA. El polvorín de Siria y Turquía, si no es rápido, es bueno para el turismo en España, luego calma antes de la tormenta. El Brexit no tendrá consecuencias hasta que negocien los nuevos tratados, y el que puede traer consecuencias es con USA y no será pronto.


----------



## Me_opongo (14 Oct 2019)

En NASDAQ, hoy andan jugueteando con eléctricas. 500% de pelotazo en una sesión.

Luego miras las empresas y ni han tenido beneficios en 2019, si no he mirado mal.

¿Les dará mañana por juguetear con mis mineras de oro en NYSE y subírmelas al cielo?.

¿Cómo hacen estas cosas, cómo se ponen de acuerdo para hacer cohetes con cualquier empresa y dar pelotazos en unas horas?.

Yo como hasta hace cuatro días no miraba las bolsas, no había visto estas cosas...






Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuidoVonList (1 Nov 2019)

El sp500 camino de los 3100 que disparate


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Nov 2019)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> El sp500 camino de los 3100 que disparate



Cuanto más disparate te parezca, más subirá


----------



## Orooo (2 Nov 2019)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Cuanto más disparate te parezca, más subirá



Exacto.

El crash no va a llegar cuando se le espera. Eso llega cuando no se le espera. Es una cuestion matematica.

Si todo el mundo lo espera no llega por que sencillamente no puede llegar. Y en demasiados medios se oyen las palabras crisis.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (2 Nov 2019)

Cuando se agote el papel en el mundo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Nov 2019)

sera en Hoctuvhre....de 202?....


----------



## Piotr (2 Nov 2019)

entre hoy y 2777


----------



## orbeo (2 Nov 2019)

Pero si el sp pegó el pedo en enero 2018, llevamos casi en plano desde entonces. 

Ahora no toca guano toca seguir subiendo. Mientras sube todos que viene la crisis, cuando se den cuenta de que no, vendrá la euforia, bolsa parabólica y entonces catacrock.


----------



## GuidoVonList (2 Nov 2019)

Orooo dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> El crash no va a llegar cuando se le espera. Eso llega cuando no se le espera. Es una cuestion matematica.
> 
> Si todo el mundo lo espera no llega por que sencillamente no puede llegar. Y en demasiados medios se oyen las palabras crisis.



No digo que no tenga sentido lo que dices pero es que las putas empresas no valen lo que cuestan, ni el doble en muchos casos.


----------



## Daviot (2 Nov 2019)

TIC.......TAC............TIC..............TAC........curva invertida de tipos de interés manda.


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Nov 2019)

El capitalismo se basa en la emisión de deuda en base a una confianza de que esa deuda sera devuelta. En un entorno fiat donde la emisión es infinita por los bancos centrales, la logica nos indica que se crearia una inflacion brutal y falta de confianza en la moneda. Pero en una sociedad idiotizada donde poquisima gente entiende el ponzi que han montado y donde ni el 1% de la poblacion sabe que es realmente el dinero... dificilmente se perdera a corto plazo esa confianza. La burbuja de las bolsas (menos el ibex que esta podrido) se debe a que en algun lado tiene que acabar toda esa liquidez brutal que no acaba en la economia real. Solo es cuestion de que salga el cisne negro de marras.


----------



## Galvani (4 Nov 2019)

Si aquí se pudo tapar la burbuja inmobiliaria en vez de que se fuese a la mierda todo no se como se puede predecir un crack la verdad. El crack de las bolsas será cuando quieran los que deciden. No se como a estas alturas se puede predecir nada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Nov 2019)

ni llega ni va llegar....que llevamos 12 años con el cuento la vieja....


----------



## libertari (4 Nov 2019)

Creo que más que una detonación nuclear estamos ante un bomba sucia que nos envenena y nos va matando poco a poco mientras esperamos el petardazo


----------



## GuidoVonList (6 Nov 2019)

Que os parecería meter ahora 50 acciones de Amazon? en total serían unos 100.000 aprox (se que puede estar inflada y que tenga correcciones pero para muy largo plazo 20 años por ejemplo creo que puede ir de puta madre). He visto algunos análisis que dicen que podría rondar los 5.000 euros por acción en 2023 (me parece una sobrada aunque todo es posible). Me gusta guiarme por ratios más conservadores pero bueno. No se si podremos pillar otro enero de 2019 por aquí.


----------



## arandel (6 Nov 2019)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Que os parecería meter ahora 50 acciones de Amazon? en total serían unos 100.000 aprox (se que puede estar inflada y que tenga correcciones pero para muy largo plazo 20 años por ejemplo creo que puede ir de puta madre). He visto algunos análisis que dicen que podría rondar los 5.000 euros por acción en 2023 (me parece una sobrada aunque todo es posible). Me gusta guiarme por ratios más conservadores pero bueno. No se si podremos pillar otro enero de 2019 por aquí.



Yo He vendido todo y me he quedado con el dinero. Yo voy a esperar porque cuando pego el pum en 2008 fue cuando llevaba 2 años el mercado de lujo haciendo descuentos y bajadas de precios para dar salida. Ahora mismo llevamos 21 meses. Yo esperaria ya, pero si te quema el dinero en mano y quieres arriesgar un par de meses mas adelante.


----------



## Sociopatías Joe (6 Nov 2019)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Que os parecería meter ahora 50 acciones de Amazon? en total serían unos 100.000 aprox (se que puede estar inflada y que tenga correcciones pero para muy largo plazo 20 años por ejemplo creo que puede ir de puta madre). He visto algunos análisis que dicen que podría rondar los 5.000 euros por acción en 2023 (me parece una sobrada aunque todo es posible). Me gusta guiarme por ratios más conservadores pero bueno. No se si podremos pillar otro enero de 2019 por aquí.



Amazon cualquier dia el Trumpo anuncia que por leyes antimonopolio y tal y pascual se tiene que despiezar. No hay feeling entre él y Bezos y Trump piensa que AMZ destruye el pequeño comercio y se aprovecha del sistema postal americano. 

En mi opinión ahora no es momento ni de value ni de largo plazo, a swingear toca, si se ve que hay recorrido entrar y salir, sin meter todo lo gordo, actitud de guerrilla


----------



## richmond (6 Nov 2019)

Dalio en su ultima entrevista comenta que posiblemente haya un planismo decadoso mas q un crash de las ultimas veces
Previamente veia un crash para despues de las elecciones de Trump.


----------



## richmond (6 Nov 2019)

El chico tiene prestigio por acertar las ultimas veces y gestionar el hedge fund mas grand del mundo
El se basa en el ciclo economico.
Si teneis algun guru preferido ponerlo aqui


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Nov 2019)

Va a llesssssghaaart.....


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Nov 2019)

Sociopatías Joe dijo:


> Amazon cualquier dia el Trumpo anuncia que por leyes antimonopolio y tal y pascual se tiene que despiezar. No hay feeling entre él y Bezos y Trump piensa que AMZ destruye el pequeño comercio y se aprovecha del sistema postal americano.
> 
> En mi opinión ahora no es momento ni de value ni de largo plazo, a swingear toca, si se ve que hay recorrido entrar y salir, sin meter todo lo gordo, actitud de guerrilla



La pueden despiezar, como a Google, pero la suma de sus partes seguirá valiendo lo mismo en el Nasdaq.


----------



## arandel (13 Nov 2019)

Bueno en el IBEX ya llegó.


----------



## Pesado (13 Nov 2019)

Exceso de liquidez y renta fija en mínimos --> Todo a la renta variable y el inmobiliario

Dale las gracias a la FED y al BCE


----------



## GuidoVonList (14 Ene 2020)

Upeo ya que vamos por los casi 3.300 y esto no lo tira ni dios.


----------



## cerilloprieto (14 Ene 2020)

Pero hay que descontar los países que vamos entrando en pobreza, como toda Mierdeuropa.


----------



## Daviot (14 Ene 2020)

Sí, es cierto que el SP500 ha subido y está ahora en 3.300 pero esto ya lo esperábamos. Comentamos que el tío Donaldo iba a tratar de mantener contentos a sus votantes hasta noviembre de 2020 cuando son las elecciones y que previo a las caídas podía haber un rally alcista de hasta el 20%, lo que podría llevar el SP500 hasta los 3600 puntos.


Pero los indicadores avisan de lo que va a ocurrir. Actualizo los que mencione en un mensaje anterior.

El dato de desempleo en USA es ahora (diciembre 2019) de 3,5% y como vemos en el gráfico siempre se mueve en picos máximos y valles mínimos, nunca se mantiene plano por lo que el crash es inminente. Os recuerdo que las bandas grises verticales son periodos de recesión anteriores que tienen lugar cuando se alcanzan mínimos en los datos de desempleo.







Otro indicador relevante es el indicados de Warren Buffet que está en 140 %. Cuando este indicador está por encima de 100% avisa de que hay una burbuja en el mercado bursátil.


*Value**Signal*70% to 80%Safe to put money in stocks100%Danger140%Extreme danger








Y por último recordar que nadie escapa a la inversión de la curva de tipos de interés y esta se produjo en agosto de 2019 y a partir de esa fecha hay un plazo de 6 a 18 meses hasta que se desate el crash y si acaso un pequeño margen de error lo que nos lleva hasta finales de 2020 o principios de 2021.







En todos estos indicadores estamos hablando de periodos muy largos lo que los hace mucho más fiables. En ningún momento hablamos de hace 2 o 5 años como suelen hablar los economistas de pacotilla.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Ene 2020)

JAJAJAJA...otro estafado más de burbuja....pilla número y a la cola....


----------



## MAEZAL (15 Ene 2020)

_«Se ha perdido mucho más dinero por inversores esperando una corrección del mercado, que por la corrección en si misma.» _–Peter Lynch


----------



## Jebediah (15 Ene 2020)

Que "valen" el doble? Estas bien fumao. Esas empresas no valen la mitad de la cotización que tienen actualmente artificialmente inflada con el dinero gratis que entra en la bolsa. Son empresas gigantes y con gran futuro, pero su cotización actual no es fiel a la realidad. Cuando acabe el chorro del dinero gratis veremos su cotización real. Seguirán siendo empresas líderes, pero a precios de acuerdo a su valor REAL.


----------



## asador de manteca (16 Ene 2020)

Interesante.
Un indicador de inminente bajada es que llevo días pensando meter algo en ibex.


----------



## Pepinho (16 Ene 2020)

Patada palante. Total teorías nunca son resolutivas.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (16 Ene 2020)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Interesante.
> Un indicador de inminente bajada es que llevo días pensando meter algo en ibex.



Otro indicador interesante. 7 años de vacas gordas y 7 años de vacas flacas.


----------



## Daviot (18 Ene 2020)

Jojojo...................................hasta la Elite reconoce que viene el oso guanoso en 2020.

Véase la portada de The Economist 2020. En color naranja remarcada la palabra RECESSION.


----------



## MIP (18 Ene 2020)

El guano llegará cuando el último burbujero bajista capitule


----------



## hartman2 (18 Ene 2020)

MIP dijo:


> El guano llegará cuando el último burbujero bajista capitule



yo siempre le echo 20.


----------



## bigplac (18 Ene 2020)

Por un lado Trump no va a permitir que reviente la burbuja durante su reelección.
Por otro lado en Wall Street mandan los demócratas, y si la tiran echan a Trump.

¿Veis? digo una cosa y la contraria y así siempre tendré razón.


----------



## stuka (18 Ene 2020)

bigplac dijo:


> Por un lado Trump *no va a permitir* que reviente la burbuja durante su reelección.
> Por otro lado en Wall Street mandan los demócratas, y si la tiran echan a Trump.
> 
> ¿Veis? digo una cosa y la contraria y así siempre tendré razón.







Peli del *74**.*

Ahí ya explican la sencillez de conseguir una puta que se venda para ser presidente, sólo será un monigote-polichinela-arlequín-bufón-pelele.

Ahora sería imposible estrenar esa película. Menos mal que las nuevas generaciones son más inteligentes y cultivadas.

Por eso, ahora, muestran cómo es un PRESIDENTE:






Una puta-presidente NO VA A DECIDIR NADA por sí mismo. Hará lo que le ordenen sus amos.


¿Os va a entrar en esa puta cabezota?


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (19 Ene 2020)

Centrandome en el SP500, creo que es complicado que llegue el guano

¿Que consideraríais una bajada guanosa?, ¿Un 30% por ejemplo? Eso nos deja de vuelta en 2017 y en lugar de provocar pánico vendedor, se recuperaría en nada porque habría un afán de compra como no se ha visto.


----------



## PatrickBateman (19 Ene 2020)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Centrandome en el SP500, creo que es complicado que llegue el guano
> 
> ¿Que consideraríais una bajada guanosa?, ¿Un 30% por ejemplo? Eso nos deja de vuelta en 2017 y en lugar de provocar pánico vendedor, se recuperaría en nada porque habría un afán de compra como no se ha visto.



Es que olvídate de otro Crash , el SP 500 va a corregir y punto y eso va a desatar la euforia compradora , pero yo soy de los que cree que la corrección está cerca y como estoy fuera del SP 500 solo espero momento para entrar


----------



## orbeo (19 Ene 2020)

licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> Centrandome en el SP500, creo que es complicado que llegue el guano
> 
> ¿Que consideraríais una bajada guanosa?, ¿Un 30% por ejemplo? Eso nos deja de vuelta en 2017 y en lugar de provocar pánico vendedor, se recuperaría en nada porque habría un afán de compra como no se ha visto.



Ya corrigió un 20% en diciembre de 2018 y no pasó nada, aquí seguimos.

Corregirá otra vez? Pues claro, un velita roja siempre sale tras varias velitas verdes. Cuanto caerá? Ni puta idea.

Escenario apocalipsis: Cae un 50% y se va a hacer soporte en las resistencias del año 2000 y 2008.

Escenario normal: Cae un 10% y se va a los máximos de 2018.

Lo más probable: Cae un 3 o un 5%, está lateral unos meses y seguimos para bingo.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (19 Ene 2020)

Entre los 30.000 - 32000 puntos del Dow Jones viene la caída y será hasta las inmediaciones de los 10.000 - 12.000 puntos a lo largo de 2 - 3 años de bajadas. En torno a un 65% de descenso


----------



## Cafalsk28 (19 Ene 2020)

Manteneos atentos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Ene 2020)

polla en mano estoy....


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Ene 2020)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Entre los 30.000 - 32000 puntos del Dow Jones viene la caída y será hasta las inmediaciones de los 10.000 - 12.000 puntos a lo largo de 2 - 3 años de bajadas. En torno a un 65% de descenso



tu flipas, con la liquidez que hay no bajará nada. no se puede ir en contra del aumento de la masa monetaria. se quedará lateral en el peor de los casos.


----------



## Cafalsk28 (19 Ene 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> tu flipas, con la liquidez que hay no bajará nada. no se puede ir en contra del aumento de la masa monetaria. se quedará lateral en el peor de los casos.



Esa enorme liquidez se girará hacia los mercados de oro, bonos y liquidez en dólares y euros mayoritariamente.....Veremos como ha ido la cosa en unos meses


----------



## Cafalsk28 (19 Ene 2020)

las bolsas van a caer fuerte, quizás con la excepción de algunas compañías energéticas alternativas que liderarán la transición energética disfrazado como "emergencia climática". En un principio el petróleo se comportará bien, pero a la vuelta de 2 años como mucho quedará tocado y hundido para varios lustros, permitiendo tener energía abundante y barata disponible para el siguiente ciclo de crecimiento que se extenderá por unos 20 años de duración


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Ene 2020)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Esa enorme liquidez se girará hacia los mercados de oro, bonos y liquidez en dólares y euros mayoritariamente.....Veremos como ha ido la cosa en unos meses



que el ibex caiga no te digo que no, pero usa no habrá crash mientras trump te siga diciendo que hay muchos problemas con el acuerdo chino.


----------



## iffnav (20 Ene 2020)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> Esa enorme liquidez se girará hacia los mercados de oro, bonos y liquidez en dólares y euros mayoritariamente.....Veremos como ha ido la cosa en unos meses



Pufff.......¿con una crisis REPO de por medio? Ni de suerte.

A lo mejor corrige un 10-20%, pero seguirá subiendo y con ganas. Le quedan años de subida en términos de dólares. Y eso que probablemente pasemos dos añitos al menos con marejada.

Miedo y papelitos. Combinación perfecta para esquivar al oso guanoso.

Ciao,


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ene 2020)

Mantente firme....tal vez en 2022 o eso....


----------



## vpsn (21 Ene 2020)

Pues cuando pongas tu la pasta, en bolsa solo hay corporaciones hoy dia, entre ellos no se van a robar.


----------



## Botijero (21 Ene 2020)

Cafalsk28 dijo:


> las bolsas van a caer fuerte, quizás con la excepción de algunas compañías energéticas alternativas que liderarán la transición energética disfrazado como "emergencia climática". En un principio el petróleo se comportará bien, pero a la vuelta de 2 años como mucho quedará tocado y hundido para varios lustros, permitiendo tener energía abundante y barata disponible para el siguiente ciclo de crecimiento que se extenderá por unos 20 años de duración



Eso es lo que indica la lógica desde hace años, pero mientras tanto, ahí tenemos la realidad, bien distinta. Con un porcentaje MASIVO como hay ahora de indexados (y cada vez más) hay cantidad de valores de petroleras, telecos y eléctricas que aunque los fundamentales indiquen lo contrario y ningún fondo activo se atreva tocarlas, entran en todos los índices pasivos y se llevan manteniendo años, y cuando bajen lo harán de una forma leve.

Esta es la primera crisis de la historia que se va a afrontar con un porcentaje de indexados importante, por lo que a la fuerza será distinta a las demás, cojan palomitas.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Unabomber (22 Ene 2020)

Futuros del DAX haciendo máximos, seguidos por los índices americanos... Brutal el subidón en los últimos meses de los índices de USA, una salvajada


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (22 Ene 2020)

Investigan a Tous por "estafa continuada" al rellenar sus joyas de material no metálico


----------



## Feyerabend (22 Ene 2020)

2021-22


----------



## Talaruina (22 Ene 2020)

Yo al Ibex le auguro un -15% para 2020. 

Sería un éxito acabar el año 2020 conservando los 8.000 puntos. 

La realidad es que el IBEx y bastantes valores, actualmente valen menos de la mitad que hace 20 años. Alucinante, sí, pero así es el decrépito, putrefacto y derroido IBex, una bolsa quebrada por bancos y Timofonica.


----------



## bolsayladrillo (26 Ene 2020)

2020 es el año marcado desde hace mucho tiempo, en los gráficos de las crisis sistémicas, y es de las grandes.

Habrá una escusa. 
Guerra. Epidemia. Estafa a gran escala... da igual, será una escusa para un reinicio.


----------



## djun (31 Ene 2020)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> *¿Cuándo diablos va a llegar el oso guanoso a las bolsas?*



Estamos en ello. 

A las bolsas mundiales le quedan 3-4 meses como máximo para el comienzo de la recesión.


----------



## Membroza (31 Ene 2020)

Post muy interesante de un florero: Invertir en las grandes tecnologicas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Feb 2020)

como va la cosita ?....


----------



## naburiano (2 Feb 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> como va la cosita ?....



Pazuzosa esta la cosa. Guano por doquier.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Feb 2020)

Huele a coronavirus y a chinarri k tira pa atras

Vendi todo n noviembre

Yo creo k es hora de ponerse corto pero uff me comprao una casita y toca mirar


----------



## Membroza (25 Feb 2020)

No sé si está puesto, pero habla de lo mismo que estamos comentando.

Yo me temo que estando todavía Trump dopando el mercado, va a seguir haciéndolo. Las jornadas de estos días yo creo que son meras correcciones con el temor al virus chinorri.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (25 Feb 2020)

Si esto es realmente el inicio del gran guano (y si no lo es, también), toca esta cartera o cualquier otra proporción similar:

30% cash 30% bonos indexados 30% bolsa indexada 10% oro 

Aguanta bien, en el gran guano del 2008 cayó un 12%, perfectamente asumible

Backtest Portfolio Asset Allocation


----------



## Tartufo (25 Feb 2020)

No va a llegar nunca si no hay alternativas rentables de inversión. O suben los intereses o el oso guanoso seguirá hibernando


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Feb 2020)

Ha sido hoy el petardazo 

Por el coronavirus


----------



## un pringao (25 Feb 2020)

Microsoft quieren instalar un data center en el Valle de los Caidos 

Microsoft apuesta por España: aloja parte de su gran 'nube' en la Comunidad de Madrid


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (25 Feb 2020)

El bono suizo a 50 años, al -0.41% 

Bonos y obligaciones del Estado - Investing.com


----------



## iffnav (25 Feb 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Si esto es realmente el inicio del gran guano (y si no lo es, también), toca esta cartera o cualquier otra proporción similar:
> 
> 30% cash 30% bonos indexados 30% bolsa indexada 10% oro



Si es el gran guano...¿no es mejor un ETF apalancado inverso y a sonreir?

Yo sí veo un 20-30% de caída....y oportunidad de comprar de nuevo. Siempre USA, por supuesto.

Ciao,


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (25 Feb 2020)

iffnav dijo:


> Si es el gran guano...¿no es mejor un ETF apalancado inverso y a sonreir?
> 
> Yo sí veo un 20-30% de caída....y oportunidad de comprar de nuevo. Siempre USA, por supuesto.
> 
> Ciao,



Ponerse corto?. Si tienes el don de acertar y que esto no sea una corrección antes de que el S&P500 suba dentro de unos meses hasta 3800...

La cartera permanente de cash/bolsa/bonos/oro se basa en no tener npi de lo que va a pasar y buscar algo resistente en cualquier escenario. Ponerse corto es apostar a lo que va a pasar en el corto plazo. La historia de la inversión está llena de apuestas fallidas, pero si te sale bien enhorabuena por adelantado.


----------



## iffnav (26 Feb 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Ponerse corto?. Si tienes el don de acertar y que esto no sea una corrección antes de que el S&P500 suba dentro de unos meses hasta 3800...
> 
> La cartera permanente de cash/bolsa/bonos/oro se basa en no tener npi de lo que va a pasar y buscar algo resistente en cualquier escenario. Ponerse corto es apostar a lo que va a pasar en el corto plazo. La historia de la inversión está llena de apuestas fallidas, pero si te sale bien enhorabuena por adelantado.



Gracias por las buenas intenciones. Si mantienes la máxima de que el último beneficio sea para otro....yo creo que la masa es tan triste que es una oportunidad. No va a ser imposible sacar un beneficio generoso de doble dígito.

Ciao,


----------



## urbi et orbi (27 Feb 2020)

La bolsa lo va a cair cuándo, el gran Tito Donald Trump termine su segundo mandato en 2024.
De nada


----------



## iffnav (27 Feb 2020)

Tienes toda la razón, estoy asumiendo un fuerte riesgo.

Pero salir de bolsa me supone:

A) Asumir el riesgo de los productos alternativos en caso de los fondos
B) Tributar (gracias a Dios) jugosas plusvalías en los casos de valores/ETF, y eso no me interesa por otras razones

Es decir, no me resulta complicado pero tiene también sus cosas

Yo he decidido asumir el riesgo y cubrirme así. Veremos que pasa.

Ciao,


----------



## escabel (27 Feb 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> El bono suizo a 50 años, al -0.41%
> 
> Bonos y obligaciones del Estado - Investing.com
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 240137



En caso de Apocalipsis Zombi o invasión alienígena es de esperar que suba hasta el - 0,1%.


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Feb 2020)

pero si es virus este es una mierda de virus, la mortalidad es bajísima.


----------



## Feyerabend (28 Feb 2020)

se están quedando unos precios de compra muy interesantes, y lo que queda por venir.


----------



## Stopper (28 Feb 2020)

Tiene toda la pinta de que el oso guanoso está despertando de su letargo. Vaya semanita y parece que todavía queda guano por venir. Veremos hasta donde llega la caída. Va a ser un gran momento para comprar aunque difícil pronosticar el suelo.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (28 Feb 2020)

Oportunidad para compras "extra".


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Feb 2020)

Atentos a la evoluciona los casos en Italia. Si se diera el mismo patrón que las provincias de China significaría la pandemia se desinfla por sí sola.

Para ello los infectados en Italia tendrian que ir aumentando durante 15 días y luego bajando otros 15

Entonces las bolsas subirían de golpe porque la pandemia sería algo tipo una montaña (Curva de Gauss)










Si por el contrario los casos de Italia siguen aumentando tras dos o tres semanas *SIGNIFICARIA QUE CHINA HIZO LOS DEBERES Y EUROPA NO (NI EEUU) . RECESION COMO EN 2008 Y COMIENZO DE UNA HEGEMONÍA CHINA TOTAL*


Tabla Análisis evolución Coronavirus provincias China. En todas hay un max. a los 15 dias y luego descienden a cero. Explicacion? Pasará en Italia?


----------



## javiwell (28 Feb 2020)

Con suerte cae un poco más la bolsa y se pueden hacer excelentes compras para mantener a largo plazo.


----------



## damnit (28 Feb 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pero si es virus este es una mierda de virus, la mortalidad es bajísima.



¿todavía no te has enterado de que el bicho este no es más que un medio y no un fin?


----------



## javiwell (29 Feb 2020)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pero si es virus este es una mierda de virus, la mortalidad es bajísima.



Además de la tasa de mortalidad de los infectados otra cosa muy a tener en cuenta es el potencial número de infectados.

Si no se tomara ninguna medida tipo cuarentena ¿Podriamos llegar a los 100 millones de infectados y 5 millones de muertos? ¿Habria un colapso en los hospitales? Teniendo en cuenta el tamaño de la población mundial no son cifras absurdas.


----------



## stuka (29 Feb 2020)

Minuto 1´30 hasta final:







_*“No oigo nada de nada…sólo…silencio”*_





Impagable.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Feb 2020)

Ya está aquí el oso guanoso

Y ahora que


----------



## Daviot (29 Feb 2020)

Jajaja................de momento esto es sólo le ha hecho cosquillas al SP500. Veremos las siguientes semanas lo que nos depara.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (29 Feb 2020)

Septiembre a Diciembre de 2018. El S&P500 baja desde el máximo histórico en 2900 hasta 2400, un 17% de caída. Es el inicio del gran guano. Hasta que no baje al menos a 2000 no hay que empezar a entrar, y probablemente bajará más. Ahora ni locos, no hay que coger un cuchillo en caída libre. Hay que esperar a que haga suelo, de mientras nada.

Cómo continuó la historia: Ni baja a 2000 ni hace suelo, rebota en V. Sube desde 2400 hasta casi 3400. Los que estaban 100% en liquidez y no quisieron meter ni un euro cuando el S&P500 estaba en 2400 van a necesitar una caída del 30% desde máximos para entrar al mismo nivel que rechazaron a finales de 2018. En realidad 32% para compensar los dividendos perdidos. O para ser coherentes consigo mismos, si no les parecía interesante hasta que bajase a 2000, ahora la bajada desde máximos va a tener que ser, de nuevo incluyendo el dividendo perdido, del 42 % (que no digo que no vaya a suceder, jamás me veréis hacer una predicción en este foro).

Que tengan suerte. De momento el mercado ahora mismo les da la oportunidad de hacer compras un 15% más barato que hace dos semanas.

Los que hemos estado durante años olvidándonos de los bandazos y de esperar a que llegase el gran guano, con parte en cash, parte en bolsa, parte en otras cosas, y nos hemos limitado a ir acumulando en cada una de ellas y manteniendo un equilibrio, no nos hemos hecho ricos, pero hemos aumentado bastante nuestro patrimonio, y seguimos teniendo cash de sobra para comprar si hay gran guano.

Pero si algunos siguen creyendo que invertir bien consiste en predecir los movimientos del mercado, allá ellos. Los gestores de fondos mixtos tienen amplia libertad para cambiar los porcentajes de RF/RV que tengan en cartera en cada momento, si quieren se ponen 80% en bolsa, o 80% en bonos AAA de corto plazo según lo que crean que va a hacer el mercado. Casi ninguno bate en el largo, incluso en el medio plazo, a su índice de referencia 50% RV 50% RF (tan sencillo como irse a Morningstar y comprobarlo uno mismo).

Pero en Burbuja sí somos capaces de predecir.

_Es mucho más el dinero que se ha dejado de ganar esperando a las grandes caídas que el que se ha perdido durante dichas caídas_ (Peter Lynch).


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Feb 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Septiembre a Diciembre de 2018. El S&P500 baja desde el máximo histórico en 2900 hasta 2400, un 17% de caída. Es el inicio del gran guano. Hasta que no baje al menos a 2000 no hay que empezar entrar, y probablemente bajará más. Ahora ni locos, no hay que coger un cuchillo en caída libre. Hay que esperar a que haga suelo, de mientras nada.
> 
> Como continuó la historia: Ni baja a 2000 ni hace suelo, rebota en V. Sube desde 2400 hasta casi 3400. Los que estaban 100% en liquidez y no quisieron meter ni un euro cuando el S&P500 estaba en 2400 van a necesitar una caída del 30% desde máximos para entrar al mismo nivel que rechazaron a finales de 2018. En realidad 32% para compensar los dividendos perdidos. O para ser coherentes consigo mismos, si no les parecía interesante hasta que bajase a 2000, ahora la bajada desde máximos va a tener que ser, de nuevo incluyendo el dividendo perdido, del 42 % (que no digo que no vaya a suceder, jamás me veréis hacer una predicción en este foro).
> 
> ...



Suelta algunas recomendaciones de compra sr Revilla. Se te ve puesto en el tema


----------



## romeoalfa (29 Feb 2020)

los recortes no dejan de ser eso, unos simples recortes, no sé si por el coronavirus, o por toma de beneficios, pero para hablar de cambio de tendencia de largo plazo, es muy pronto.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (29 Feb 2020)

GORILAZ dijo:


> Suelta algunas recomendaciones de compra sr Revilla. Se te ve puesto en el tema



No soy nada original, y escéptico total en cuanto a selección de compañías por fundamentales (salvo en small caps o mercados nicho, pero para eso hay que dedicarse profesionalmente a ello, yo no lo hago, no soy economista ni trabajo en sector finanzas). Mi opinión (los que me hayan leído muchas veces estarán aburridos): 

30% bolsa global, fondo indexado MSCI de Vanguard o Amundi
30% cash
10% oro (monedas o mediante ETFs, cada uno tiene sus pros y contras)
30% bonos gobiernos global (indexado de Amundi con cobertura a euros). 

Los porcentajes son aproximados, cualquier combinación que no sea muy distinta va a dar resultados muy parecidos. Si se tiene ya una cantidad que permita diversificar más, se puede quitar un 5-7% de bolsa y meter en su lugar indexados de REITs y de bonos corporativos. Y de la parte de bonos de gobiernos lo mismo metiendo algo de deuda emergente en moneda local via ETF.

Y si algún día llega el gran guano y la bolsa se hunde, entonces sí, 70-80% a bolsa (con el cash y el traspaso fiscal del fondo de bonos al de bolsa). Mientras no suceda, lo que te he dicho es defensivo, ha aguantado bien durante las crisis del petróleo, las .com y la inmobiliaria, nunca ha tenido grandes caídas (la máxima un 12% en el guano de 2008), tiempos de recuperación rápidos, tiene una lógica económica detrás (cada parte de la cartera se beneficia de una parte del ciclo económico: crecimiento, sobrecalentamiento, pánico, recesión) y durante casi 50 años ha batido a la inflación por una media del 2-3% anual en cualquier plazo de 4-5 años sin, como digo, sufrir grandes caídas. En términos estadísticos es mucho mejor que quedarse esperando 100% en liquidez.


----------



## bolsayladrillo (1 Mar 2020)

bolsayladrillo dijo:


> 2020 es el año marcado desde hace mucho tiempo, en los gráficos de las crisis sistémicas, y es de las grandes.
> 
> Habrá una escusa.
> Guerra. Epidemia. Estafa a gran escala... da igual, será una escusa para un reinicio.





la clavaste


----------



## bolsayladrillo (1 Mar 2020)

Si estudias los ciclos económicos, las crisis y sus tipos, algo sacas.

Rebusca en mis mensajes y verás que lo llevo poniendo desde haces varios años


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Mar 2020)

Italia espera que la curva baje en 7 dias, posibilidad que dijimos en este hilo.

*SI OCURRE ASÍ LAS BOLSAS SE DISPARARÁN.*

*Tabla Análisis evolución Coronavirus provincias China. En todas hay un max. a los 15 dias y luego descienden a cero. Explicacion? Pasará en Italia?*

Brusaferro (Iss): «Tra 7 giorni capiremo se la strategia contro il Coronavirus funziona»

"*Coronavirus, en Italia entenderemos en 7 días si las medidas funcionaron»

El aumento exponencial, alrededor de 1.700se esperaba Hemos prefigurado una serie de escenarios, incluso los peores, para estar preparados. Si, como esperamos, la curva caerá durante el fin de semana, significa que hemos trabajado en la dirección correcta*


----------



## TORREVIEJO (2 Mar 2020)

Jamás va a llegar pumpeo a tope, ya que los que viven en matrix se basan en eso. Y para que no pete el fiat.. Pues pumpeo


----------



## damnit (2 Mar 2020)

Pasó el oso guanoso?


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Mar 2020)

El SP cierra 4.60% arriba y el Dow 30 cierra 5.09 %.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Mar 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El SP cierra 4.60% arriba y el Dow 30 cierra 5.09 %.



Es que Wall Street ha visto flema, a lo Clint Eastwood, con que han reaccionado la sanidad y los políticos españoles y han visto la luz. ESTE VIRUS ES NA DE NA!! To er mundo a comprá!!


----------



## nief (3 Mar 2020)

Ejem. 

-3.5% usa abajo


----------



## Daviot (4 Mar 2020)

TIC.......TAC........TIC.......TAC........TIC............TAC........................................






*Vuelve el miedo a una recesión en EE UU: se invierte (DE NUEVO) la curva de tipos.*
*Las letras a tres meses paga más que los bonos a 10 años*


Vuelve el miedo a una recesión en EE UU: se invierte la curva de tipos

"La inversión de la curva de tipos (los plazos más cortos pagan más que los plazos largos) ha precedido a las siete recesiones pasadas, la última de ellas la vivida en 2008..............................................................................................................................
............................................................................................................................... Ante este escenario los expertos piden calma y no anticiparse. Si bien es cierto que en muchas de las últimas recesiones la curva de tipos se invirtió 12 meses antes, también lo es que el actual escenario dista mucho de ser normal. "


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> TIC.......TAC........TIC.......TAC........TIC............TAC........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El diferencial de la curva de tipos es, como otros indicadores (ej., el PER de Shiller), útil para estimar el riesgo de la exposición que se quiere tener a la bolsa. Pero no tiene ningún valor predictivo de corto plazo. Ni dice con precisión cuándo se producirá la caída (entre 2 meses y 3 años no es un pronóstico muy útil), ni desde que nivel será la caída ni hasta dónde. Estos son los datos empíricos: variación del S&P500 a un año en un función del valor inicial del diferencial entre los bonos de 10 años y 3 meses:




Con el PER Schiller lo mismo:




Más vale una imágen que 1000 palabras. No hay ninguna correlación. Por mucho que se invierta la curva, el S&P500 de aquí a un año puede estar en cualquier nivel. La gran bajada del S&P500 será ahora mismo, o desde el 3600 dentro de 8 meses o desde el 4100 dentro de 2 años, es imposible saberlo. Y por eso es un error usar la inversión de la curva de tipos como criterio para estar 100% en liquidez. Sí tiene sentido como indicador de riesgo. En efecto, ahora mismo estar muy expuesto a bolsa es estar apostando muy fuerte, pero no estar nada expuesto también.

100% en bolsa es un error. 0% también.


----------



## Stopper (4 Mar 2020)

Mucha volatilidad intradía. Ahora mismo los futuros usanos muy verdes después de cerrar ayer muy rojos.


----------



## romeoalfa (4 Mar 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> El diferencial de la curva de tipos es, como otros indicadores (ej., el PER de Shiller), útil para estimar el riesgo de la exposición que se quiere tener a la bolsa. Pero no tiene ningún valor predictivo de corto plazo. Ni dice con precisión cuándo se producirá la caída (entre 2 meses y 3 años no es un pronóstico muy útil), ni desde que nivel será la caída ni hasta dónde. Estos son los datos empíricos: variación del S&P500 a un año en un función del valor inicial del diferencial entre los bonos de 10 años y 3 meses:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 246029
> 
> ...



Eso está claro, nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, pero estar 100% en liquidez, cuando se rozan máximos históricos no es ningún error, el que esté en bolsa cuando capitulen los mercados perderá hasta la camisa


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Eso está claro, nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, pero estar 100% en liquidez, cuando se rozan máximos históricos no es ningún error, el que esté en bolsa cuando capitulen los mercados perderá hasta la camisa



La mayor parte del tiempo el S&P500 está en máximos históricos o cerca de ellos. Cómo en cualquier función oscilatoria creciente.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Eso está claro, nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, pero estar 100% en liquidez, cuando se rozan máximos históricos no es ningún error, el que esté en bolsa cuando capitulen los mercados perderá hasta la camisa



La mayor parte del tiempo el S&P500 está en máximos históricos o cerca de ellos. Cómo en cualquier función oscilatoria creciente.


----------



## javiwell (4 Mar 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Con el PER Schiller lo mismo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 246027



Muchas gracias por el gráfico, aunque con la escala parece que la relación inversa es poca, en términos de rentabilidad anualizada, es muchísima.

Una duda sobre este gráfico de regresión, 

¿Cada punto representa la compra de una cesta del SP 500 en algún momento entre 1881 y 2017 o representa la compra de una empresa del SP 500 en algún momento entre 1881 y 2017?

Por otra parte hay que tener en cuenta que un período tan amplio y tan antiguo incluye primera y segunda guerra mundial con consecuencias absolutamente catastróficas para muchas empresas.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el gráfico, aunque con la escala parece que la relación inversa es poca, en términos de rentabilidad anualizada, es muchísima.
> 
> Una duda sobre este gráfico de regresión,
> 
> ¿Cada punto representa la compra de una cesta del SP 500 en algún momento entre 1881 y 2017 o representa la compra de una empresa del SP 500 en algún momento entre 1881 y 2017?



Sí, es la compra de todo el S&P500.

Tengo que buscar el artículo original (creo que doy el link en algún otro post que escribí sobre el mismo tema). De todas formas si te interesa tú mismo puedes jugar con datos del S&P500 y de distintos indicadores aquí (te advierto que no vas a encontrar ningúna correlación de corto plazo, y si la encuentras por favor posteala  ):

S&P 500 PE Ratio




javiwell dijo:


> Por otra parte hay que tener en cuenta que un período tan amplio y tan antiguo incluye primera y segunda guerra mundial con consecuencias absolutamente catastróficas para muchas empresas.



Es consistente en todas las épocas. Por algún sitio tengo un gráfico con los puntos coloreados por distintos periodos, y muestran las mismas dispersiones, si lo encuentro lo pongo. De todas formas simplemente mirando en el link que te he pasado arriba, mira los valores del PER Shiller de la segunda mitad de los 90 (todos muy por encima de la media histórica de entonces). Pues el S&P500 todavía se multiplicó por 3 hasta el crack del 2000... O mira el PER Shiller el 1 de enero de 1981, casi en mínimos históricos. Pues a pesar de eso el S&P500 cayó casi un 30% hasta el mínimo de 1982 donde ya se inició el megaciclo alcista de los 80-90.

Sí que hay una correlación muy fuerte entre el PER Shiller y el rendimiento del S&P500 a 20 años (poca dispersión en los puntos, a 10 años ya empieza a haber mucha dispersión). Luego pongo el gráfico. Esa correlación sí tiene utilidad. De alguna forma te dice, si tienes un patrimonio importante y vas a comenzar a invertir pensando en el largo plazo (pero no demasiado largo, digamos si estás a 20-30 años de la jubilación) y quieres evitar la mala suerte de un pésimo timing de entrada, qué te conviene, si meterlo ya todo de golpe o una parte moderada y el resto ir espaciándolo. En el momento que estamos ahora (PER Shiller muy alto) claramente no es para meter o para tener mucho (yo mismo he escrito en este foro 1000 veces que estoy expuesto un 30% aproximadamente). Criterios razonables de exposición a bolsa (pensando en largo plazo) pueden ser 30 % para PER Shiller superior a 22, 50% para valores entre 14 y 22, y 70 % por debajo de 14. También es un poco relativo porque no es lo mismo un PER Shiller de 25 con una inflación del 0% que con una del 8%. En épocas de baja inflación tiende a ser alto (en Japón, que llevan así 30 años, valores PER Shiller de 40 son de lo más normales). Y no sé yo si vamos a un mundo de alta inflación... (inflación muy baja ---> rentabilidad muy baja de los bonos ---> busqueda de rentabilidad en las bolsas y subidas de estas ---> valores altos de PER Shiller)

Para lo que no tiene ningún sentido el PER Shiller es para usarlo como criterio de trading.


----------



## javiwell (4 Mar 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Sí, es la compra de todo el S&P500 a 1 de enero.
> 
> Tengo que buscar el artículo original (creo que doy el link en algún otro post que escribí sobre el mismo tema). De todas formas si te interesa tú mismo puedes jugar con datos del S&P500 y de distintos indicadores aquí (te advierto que no vas a encontrar ningúna correlación de corto plazo, y si la encuentras por favor posteala  ):
> 
> ...



Bien, bien, te veo puesto Cuñado


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Bien, bien, te veo puesto Cuñado



No encuentro el link pero aquí tienes otro y una discusión interesante, con gráficos a 1, 5, 10 y 20 años (por "real return" entiendo que se refieren a rendimiento medio tras descontar la inflación).

Research Affiliates: CAPE Fear: Why CAPE Naysayers Are Wrong


----------



## Kenthomi (4 Mar 2020)

Stopper dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que el oso guanoso está despertando de su letargo. Vaya semanita y parece que todavía queda guano por venir. Veremos hasta donde llega la caída. Va a ser un gran momento para comprar aunque difícil pronosticar el suelo.



El suelo se pronosticara segun cambien las noticias del coronavirus por noticias de vacunas contra el, entonces ese sera el aviso de la estabilizacion de las bolsas apartir de ahi subiran


----------



## Kenthomi (4 Mar 2020)

Se supone que el suelo se encuentra en cuanto los mercados lo tengan descontado por tanto sus efectos (fel coronavirus) por que ya no va ñ haber mas consecuencias. en ese caso los anuncios del virus cambiaran por noticias de vacunas.... pienso yo


----------



## javiwell (4 Mar 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> No encuentro el link pero aquí tienes otro y una discusión interesante, con gráficos a 1, 5, 10 y 20 años (por "real return" entiendo que se refieren a rendimiento medio tras descontar la inflación).
> 
> Research Affiliates: CAPE Fear: Why CAPE Naysayers Are Wrong



En el panel a 20 años se observa heterocedasticidad, es decir, para CAPEs extremos alejados de la media, por debajo de 7 y por encima de 22, hay mayor dispersión en torno a la recta de regresión... más riesgo


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Mar 2020)

Como decía mi profesor de estadística: “Si Frank Sinatra es La Voz y Raquel Welch es El Cuerpo, la homocedasticidad es El Concepto”


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> En el panel a 20 años se observa heterocedasticidad, es decir, para CAPEs extremos alejados de la media, por debajo de 7 y por encima de 22, hay mayor dispersión en torno a la recta de regresión... más riesgo



La gráfica parece tener bastantes más puntos que 136, no me he puesto a contarlos pero probablemente hay 12 por año (inicio de cada més). Si es así la rama inferior de la zona de muy bajo CAPE probablemente viene de todos los puntos resultantes de empezar en los meses de los años 1918-1922 donde en efecto el CAPE era bajísimo, y al pillar por el camino el crack del 29 y el inicio de la II Guerra Mundial dio lugar a rendimientos a 20 años no tan altos como hubiese sido esperable. En la zona de muy alto CAPE el efecto probablemente también tenga que ver con meter todos los meses en lugar de sólo el inicio del año. A ver si encuentro una gráfica de sólo un punto por año. O si no siempre la puede hacer uno mismo, los datos están en Shiller PE Ratio


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

Sí, es más o menos lo que me parecía. Aquí hay una con colores según el periodo en el que se empezó. Es vieja y faltan los datos de empezar entre 1985 y el 2000.

Price–earnings ratio | Wikiwand


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Mar 2020)

No os toméis a cachondeo el análisis técnico, que hay gente que se ha forrado gracias a él... básicamente vendiendo libros y cursos


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No os toméis a cachondeo el análisis técnico, que hay gente que se ha forrado gracias a él... básicamente vendiendo libros y cursos



Correcto lo del análisis técnico, pero tampoco tiene nada que ver con lo gráfica, que para lo único que sirve es para tener una idea de si en 20 años uno puede esperar razonablemente rendimientos "bajos" o "altos" (con mucho margen de error). Y para escribir artículos académicos justificando sueldos de catedráticos. También sirve para hacer reír al subnormal de más arriba, tonto oficial del foro de bolsa.


----------



## Daviot (4 Mar 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> El diferencial de la curva de tipos es, como otros indicadores (ej., el PER de Shiller), útil para estimar el riesgo de la exposición que se quiere tener a la bolsa. Pero no tiene ningún valor predictivo de corto plazo. Ni dice con precisión cuándo se producirá la caída (entre 2 meses y 3 años no es un pronóstico muy útil), ni desde que nivel será la caída ni hasta dónde. Estos son los datos empíricos: variación del S&P500 a un año en un función del valor inicial del diferencial entre los bonos de 10 años y 3 meses:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 246029
> 
> ...



El valor predictivo no es de corto plazo, hay unos márgenes que varian entre 6 y 18 meses los más probables, pudiendo llegar en determinadas ocasiones hasta 24 meses. Esto sería a contar desde agosto de 2019 ya que es en esa fecha cuando tuvo lugar la primera inversión de los tipos de interés.

Pero como todos sabemos Trumpito tiene elecciones en noviembre de 2020 y no está dispuesto a que le amarguen la reelección por lo cual es lógico pensar que va a sacar toda su artillería pesada para que esa caída no se produzca antes de esa fecha. De momento tiene a la Fed comiendo de su mano y ha conseguido que se reúnan en tiempo récord y aprueben un recorte de 50 puntos básicos.

Además no estamos hablando de un sólo indicador sino de la suma de 3 dando señal de alarma: la tasa de paro (3,6% a día de hoy), el indicador de Warren Buffet y la inversión de la curva de tipos. A ver donde están las rectas de regresión que midan la correlación de la evolución del SP500 con los niveles a día de hoy con estos 3 indicadores.














*Value**Signal*70% to 80%Safe to put money in stocks100%Danger140%Extreme danger


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> El valor predictivo no es de corto plazo, hay unos márgenes que varian entre 6 y 18 meses los más probables, pudiendo llegar en determinadas ocasiones hasta 24 meses. Esto sería a contar desde agosto de 2019 ya que es en esa fecha cuando tuvo lugar la primera inversión de los tipos de interés.



Correcto



Daviot dijo:


> Pero como todos sabemos Trumpito tiene elecciones en noviembre de 2020 y no está dispuesto a que le amarguen la reelección por lo cual es lógico pensar que va a sacar toda su artillería pesada para que esa caída no se produzca antes de esa fecha. De momento tiene a la Fed comiendo de su mano y ha conseguido que se reúnan en tiempo récord y aprueben un recorte de 50 puntos básicos.



Es una visión muy razonable, pero eso ya es "narrativa" (yo tiendo a evitarla a la hora de tomar decisiones, hay tantísimas narrativas que han fallado...)



Daviot dijo:


> Además no estamos hablando de un sólo indicador sino de la suma de 3 dando señal de alarma: la tasa de paro (3,6% a día de hoy), el indicador de Warren Buffet y la inversión de la curva de tipos. A ver donde están las rectas de regresión que midan la correlación de la evolución del SP500 con los niveles a día de hoy con estos 3 indicadores.



Probablemente esos tres factores estén muy correlacionados y por eso no mejore gran cosa la capacidad predictiva. Esos datos son fáciles de encontrar, si algún forero tiene ganas de hacerlo y postearlo se lo agradeceré con 200 zanks.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Mar 2020)

*El Dow Jones recupera 2.000 puntos (8%) desde mínimos.*

Unos pocos están ganando una pasta por el pánico de muchos*.*


----------



## Daviot (4 Mar 2020)

El rebote si creo que se producirá, será una recuperación en V y pienso sacar partido, pero eso no quita el problema de fondo.


----------



## Daviot (4 Mar 2020)

Me guío por lo injustificado de la bajada de todos los valores. Ahora el mercado tiene que separar el grano de la paja. También aprovecho información confidencial del tío mejor informado del mundo :







Subscribe to read | Financial Times

https://www.bizjournals.com/baltimo...mp-to-stock-market-investors-buy-the-dip.html

Trump To Investors - Buy The F**king Dip!


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

En el peor de los casos sacas algo de provecho, Mari Pili

Propiedades y beneficios de las habas


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (4 Mar 2020)

Y más que lo voy a ser, Mari Pili.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (5 Mar 2020)

Un comentario muy atinado y muy interesante, Mari Pili. Estoy de acuerdo, que siga subiendo hasta el cielo. Venga, te dejo con tu habitual monólogo esquizofrénico hasta las 5 de la mañana. Yo me voy a la cama, que algunos madrugamos para ir a remar. Hasta mañana, Mari Pili.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Mar 2020)

Joder, la que está liando el pangolín


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (5 Mar 2020)

Pero si vas a terminar comprando en 3800, tontorrón.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (5 Mar 2020)

Ese es un comentario muy atinado, como todos los que haces, qué haríamos sin tu experiencia de 400 años himbirtiendo en los mercados y viviendo la crisis inmobilaria, las. com, la del petróleo, el crack del 29, la Compañía de los Mares del Sur y los tulipanes holandeses. Las elecciones son un factor muy predectivo de lo que va a hacer el mercado, como se puede comprobar en esta tabla. Casi tan predictivo como el pangolín, pero con menos colorines. Cuéntanos más cosas, Mari Pili.

The Influence of Presidential Elections on the Stock Market


S&P 500 Stock Market Returns During Election Years *Year**Return**Candidates*192843.6%Hoover vs. Smith1932-8.2%Roosevelt vs. Hoover193633.9%Roosevelt vs. Landon1940-9.8%Roosevelt vs. Willkie194419.7%Roosevelt vs. Dewey19485.5%Truman vs. Dewey195218.4%Eisenhower vs. Stevenson19566.6%Eisenhower vs. Stevenson1960.50%Kennedy vs. Nixon196416.5%Johnson vs. Goldwater196811.1%Nixon vs. Humphrey197219.0%Nixon vs. McGovern197623.8%Carter vs. Ford198032.4%Reagan vs. Carter19846.3%Reagan vs. Mondale198816.8%Bush vs. Dukakis19927.6%Clinton vs. Bush199623%Clinton vs. Dole2000-9.1%Bush vs. Gore200410.9%Bush vs. Kerry2008-37%Obama vs. McCain201216%Obama vs. Romney201611.9%Trump vs. Clinton


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (5 Mar 2020)

Mi más que suficiente experiencia (momentos difíciles incluídos), estudios, madurez vital, tener una sana visión escéptica de las cosas (esto es deformación profesional), ser muy poco influenciable por los juntaletras cantamañanas (y en realidad por casi nada), además de una buena salud de próstata, me dice que los casposos paletos palilleros (como Mari Pili) se pasan años, años, años, años, años y años totalmente fuera del mercado prediciendo las grandes bajadas tras las cuales se van a forrar. Por supuesto, igual que un reloj averiado da la hora correcta dos veces al día, si esperan durante años, años, años, años, años, años y años su "profecía" terminará cumpliéndose. Y (como mari Pili) te lo "restriegan en toa la cara" en una forma tan patética, tan risible (y desgraciadamente tan propia de este estercolero de país) vacilándote con un "jojojo! bes, tontao, si lla ti lo dizía llo!". Son tan zotes (como Mari Pili) que terminan comprando un 50% o un 100% más alto de los precios que rechazaron años antes (o en realidad se les acabó la paciencia y compraron antes de ayer, pero eso nunca te lo dirán). En el mejor de los casos se sacan una tajadilla en el rebote tras el que venden porque "ya me he forrao y el último céntimo que lo gane otro, jujujú". Y se piensan que han pegado el pelotazo del siglo (les da para barca de pesca y nigeriana politoxicómana de Cañada Real, lo del yate y las chortinas rusas como que no). No sólo eso, son tan paletos, tan casposos y tan palilleros (como Mari Pili) que se frotan las manos (lo que les deja los inicios del Parkison) y se les cae la baba (lo de caérseles la baba es normal a su edad, los pobres) con pegar el pelotazo con el Santander, el BBVA o la Telefónica, porque son "mu buenas empresas y dan unos dividendos cojonuos, que lo han dicho en el Expansión, gñeeee". Y tienen la desvergüenza (como Mari Pili) de venir a un foro a fardar de ello y vacilarnos a todos (el tonto al menos sabe que es tonto, el necio ni eso). Algunos, cuando nos molestan muchas veces (no les buscamos, nos buscan ellos), les damos cachuetes (es que son cómo hijos tontos, son tontos pero se les quiere...). Luego la historia siempre es la misma. El S&P500 y el MSCI (tantas consonantes y números les marean) se van mucho más arriba de donde vendieron, y los paletos casposos palilleros (como Mari Pili) se quedan esperando como bobos otros 10 años a pegar su nuevo "pelotazo" con las ruinas del Santander, que es "mu buena y mu barata, está a 10 céntimos la acción, regalá". Eso si no están ya criando malvas, porque lo de irse a la cama a las 5 de la mañana (como Mari Pili) pasa factura a partir de cierta edad.

De mientras, otros hemos ido haciendo los deberes estos últimos 8 años, olvidándonos del ruido, mirando a USA y no al Ibex Pacodemier, invirtiendo poco a poco lo que íbamos ahorrando de nuestro salario de remero, no sólo en bolsa, que también hay otros activos que deben estar en una cartera de inversión (y además hemos tenido la honestidad de mostrarlo a todo el foro desde el minuto 1). Manteniendo un equilibrio y dejando siempre una parte importante en cash, porque nuestra tolerancia al riesgo es moderada (estamos bien de la próstata, pero ya no estamos en edad de partir de cero). Y tras haber hecho los deberes como buenas hormiguitas aplicadas que somos, ya estamos en un punto en el que ni nos preocupa ni nos afecta gran cosa que el MSCI (al que no estamos sobreexpuestos porque así lo hemos querido, no le tenemos miedo pero sí mucho respeto) se hunda un 50%. Tenemos cash de sobra para comprar barato si eso finalmente sucede. Pero los paletos casposos palilleros (como Mari Pili) se creen que terminan ganando más dinero que nosotros. Son así (de tontos). Como Mari Pili.

Y ahora, por respeto a los demás foreros, me retiro y dejo a Mari Pili que siga con lo que mejor se le da, sus monólogos nocturnos de viejo nini y choco, maloliente y politoxicómano aspirante frustado al Club de la Comedia (manda cojones que aspiraciones vitales tienen algunos). 

País... como decía el gran Forges. O "marca España", que queda más moderno.

Consejo: échenle cacahuetes a Mari Pili de vez en cuando, o mejor, mándenle a tomar por culo (tienen un botoncito de "ignorar" debajo del nick).

Adiós, me voy a ver el fútbol.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (5 Mar 2020)

Pero que falso y tóxico eres, hijo de puta. Anda, muérete.

Que es broma... Lo del "muérete" te lo digo en términos foriles, no biológicos.

Besitos.


----------



## escabel (5 Mar 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Mi más que suficiente experiencia (momentos difíciles incluídos), estudios, madurez vital, tener una sana visión escéptica de las cosas (esto es deformación profesional), ser muy poco influenciable por los juntaletras cantamañanas (y en realidad por casi nada), además de una buena salud de próstata, me dice que los casposos paletos palilleros (como Mari Pili) se pasan años, años, años, años, años y años totalmente fuera del mercado prediciendo las grandes bajadas tras las cuales se van a forrar. Por supuesto, igual que un reloj averiado da la hora correcta dos veces al día, si esperan durante años, años, años, años, años, años y años su "profecía" terminará cumpliéndose. Y (como mari Pili) te lo "restriegan en toa la cara" en una forma tan patética, tan risible (y desgraciadamente tan propia de este estercolero de país) vacilándote con un "jojojo! bes, tontao, si lla ti lo dizía llo!". Son tan zotes (como Mari Pili) que terminan comprando un 50% o un 100% más alto de los precios que rechazaron años antes (o en realidad se les acabó la paciencia y compraron antes de ayer, pero eso nunca te lo dirán). En el mejor de los casos se sacan una tajadilla en el rebote tras el que venden porque "ya me he forrao y el último céntimo que lo gane otro, jujujú". Y se piensan que han pegado el pelotazo del siglo (les da para barca de pesca y nigeriana politoxicómana de Cañada Real, lo del yate y las chortinas rusas como que no). No sólo eso, son tan paletos, tan casposos y tan palilleros (como Mari Pili) que se frotan las manos (lo que les deja los inicios del Parkison) y se les cae la baba (lo de caérseles la baba es normal a su edad, los pobres) con pegar el pelotazo con el Santander, el BBVA o la Telefónica, porque son "mu buenas empresas y dan unos dividendos cojonuos, que lo han dicho en el Expansión, gñeeee". Y tienen la desvergüenza (como Mari Pili) de venir a un foro a fardar de ello y vacilarnos a todos (el tonto al menos sabe que es tonto, el necio ni eso). Algunos, cuando nos molestan muchas veces (no les buscamos, nos buscan ellos), les damos cachuetes (es que son cómo hijos tontos, son tontos pero se les quiere...). Luego la historia siempre es la misma. El S&P500 y el MSCI (tantas consonantes y números les marean) se van mucho más arriba de donde vendieron, y los paletos casposos palilleros (como Mari Pili) se quedan esperando como bobos otros 10 años a pegar su nuevo "pelotazo" con las ruinas del Santander, que es "mu buena y mu barata, está a 10 céntimos la acción, regalá". Eso si no están ya criando malvas, porque lo de irse a la cama a las 5 de la mañana (como Mari Pili) pasa factura a partir de cierta edad.
> 
> De mientras, otros hemos ido haciendo los deberes estos últimos 8 años, olvidándonos del ruido, mirando a USA y no al Ibex Pacodemier, invirtiendo poco a poco lo que íbamos ahorrando de nuestro salario de remero, no sólo en bolsa, que también hay otros activos que deben estar en una cartera de inversión (y además hemos tenido la honestidad de mostrarlo a todo el foro desde el minuto 1). Manteniendo un equilibrio y dejando siempre una parte importante en cash, porque nuestra tolerancia al riesgo es moderada (estamos bien de la próstata, pero ya no estamos en edad de partir de cero). Y tras haber hecho los deberes como buenas hormiguitas aplicadas que somos, ya estamos en un punto en el que ni nos preocupa ni nos afecta gran cosa que el MSCI (al que no estamos sobreexpuestos porque así lo hemos querido, no le tenemos miedo pero sí mucho respeto) se hunda un 50%. Tenemos cash de sobra para comprar barato si eso finalmente sucede. Pero los paletos casposos palilleros (como Mari Pili) se creen que terminan ganando más dinero que nosotros. Son así (de tontos). Como Mari Pili.
> 
> ...



¿No cree usted que en estos momentos sea más interesante la bolsa española?


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (5 Mar 2020)

Que basura manipuladora eres.

Siempre he tratado al resto de foreros de bolsa, lo sabes y lo saben, con absoluta educación (sí he hecho algún troleo cuando el hilo era un troleo cómico más que evidente del OP). Precisamente por eso nunca nadie me ha respondido de malas formas. Aportando con buena voluntad las cuatro cosas que sé a los más novatos, y también leyendo, aprendiendo y preguntando a los grandes de este subforo (saludos, hamijos).

A tí, que eres basura tóxica (he visto miles de veces como actúas con todo el mundo), por supuesto que no. Te trato como lo que eres. Fuiste tú el que me buscaste todo este tiempo, no yo.

Y ahora sí lo digo de verdad. Por higiene mental. Te vas al ignore para siempre, tóxico hijo de puta, de lo peor de Burbuja (al menos otros van de frente, tú por la espalda)

Hasta siempre, Mari Pili.


----------



## al loro (6 Mar 2020)




----------



## damnit (6 Mar 2020)

vaya puta mierda de hilo, esto ya se ha convertido en un debate (por llamarlo algo) a dos, y nada más. Pues nada, otro hilo que se va a la mierda.


----------



## Feyerabend (6 Mar 2020)

Me parece que vas demasiado al IBEX, sigo sin entender que le veis de interesante a la bolsa espanhola, salvo valores puntuales es un saco de mierda bastante grande, te falta decir que vas a timofónica tb.


----------



## Membroza (9 Mar 2020)

Con el petróleo a -23%.

¡Ayyy mi madre el oso guanoso!


----------



## Higadillas (9 Mar 2020)

El oso guanoso se ha despertado de la hibernación con bastante mala leche


----------



## romeoalfa (9 Mar 2020)

Me nutre ir de rebajas en bolso, pero todavía es pronto para entrar


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Mar 2020)

Pensad que *todo dios tiene en USA los planes de pensiones en renta variable*. Los usanos *van a bailar una danza africana sobre un pino, Trump el primero (elecciones) para que la bolsa vuelva a subir.*

Esta crisis no es sistémica. *Va a a durar muchisimo menos que la del 2008. *

La ventaja para usa es que los productores se buscarán proveedores locales, *LA GLOBALIZACIÓN ESTÁ TOCADA DE ALA. *

Hay que tener cash. *LAS SUBIDAS CUANDO PASE ESTO (?) VAN A SER ESTRATOSFÉRICAS.*


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (9 Mar 2020)

Personalmente hoy he hecho aportación extra x3 a fondos. Cosa que haré periodicamente según siga abaratandose todo. Adicionales a las subscripciones mensuales. 

Pienso que este periodo de caidas va a ser corto,se ha aprovechado la pandemia para mover muchas otras cosas, que estarán descontadas ya del mercado cuando salgan en prensa.

Si pensábamos que estaba todo inflado, esto sanea el mercado y eso debería ser bueno. No creo que se vean quiebras.


----------



## orbeo (9 Mar 2020)

Yo me voy a esperar un poco a ver cómo se desarrolla todo, en esta caída no veo volumen gordo de compras como en 2018 o 2008. Diría que el sp va a caer bastante más.

Tengo 2 tiros preparados si saltan bien y si no pues bien también.


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Mar 2020)

No te pases. La gente no es tonta, hace poco se habló de la cantidad astronómica que tienen las familias en Cuenta Corriente.


----------



## pepe01 (10 Mar 2020)

Hola, me alegra de que haya algo de actividad sobre bolsas por aquí.

Mi opinión: el IBEX ha corregido mucho y hay muchos valores, sobre todo banca, que ha bajado su cotización casi un 50% y están cotizando a niveles de hace varios años, a pesar de eso creo que va a seguir bajando al menos dos o tres semanas, momento en el que espero que el coronabicho empiece a estar controlado.

Lo que me preocupa más es USA, apenas ha corregido un 20% cuando en los últimos años ha multiplicado por cuatro o cinco su valor, por lo que en algún momento tiene que tener una corrección bestial y puede arrastrar al IBEX a niveles ridículos.

Yo he estado manteniendo el valor de mi cartera e incluso incrementandolo con valores defensivos (renovables) y cortos, según las renovables han ido bajando las he ido vendiendo, y ahora solo tengo cortos que mantengo solo un día y los voy renovando según vea el panorama.

Un saludo.


----------



## Membroza (11 Mar 2020)

Paramés no teme un impacto relevante del coronavirus en sus fondos

*Paramés no teme un impacto relevante del coronavirus en sus fondos*






Gracias, Jesucristo.


----------



## iffnav (16 Mar 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Ponerse corto?. Si tienes el don de acertar y que esto no sea una corrección antes de que el S&P500 suba dentro de unos meses hasta 3800...
> 
> La cartera permanente de cash/bolsa/bonos/oro se basa en no tener npi de lo que va a pasar y buscar algo resistente en cualquier escenario. Ponerse corto es apostar a lo que va a pasar en el corto plazo. La historia de la inversión está llena de apuestas fallidas, pero si te sale bien enhorabuena por adelantado.



Bueno, igual que dije el día que me puse corto hoy digo el día que salgo.

No hace falta que os calcule el rendimiento, cualquiera puede hacerlo.

He tenido mucha suerte. Hoy es momento de salir. Por suerte, me dejan deshacer posiciones (tenía mis dudas visto la CNMV, hice bien en comprar fuera).

También he de decir que la reducción de plusvalías en la cartera principal exceden sobradamente las plusvalías de la cobertura, pero mientras que unas son teóricas (no he vendido, y estoy convencido de que el rebote de las inversiones será mucho más fuerte en mi horizonte temporal) las segundas son reales. Llegará el momento de celebrarlo.

Ciao y suerte a todos que la vamos a necesitar,


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Sep 2019)

Es acojonante, parecía que caían ya hace medio mes con esas bajadas fuertes, el IBEX creo recordar que perdió casi 1000 puntos, el SP500 cayó casi 300 puntos...

Todos los indicadores marcan recesión y aún así el puto Ibex sube de 8400 a casi los 9000 hoy.

Acciones como paypal y similares que han doblado cotización en apenas meses sin mayores razones que haber crecido algo más... no digo que no sean las compañías del futuro pero por favor, es putamente evidente que esta todo más que inflado.

Se que no se puede saber, sino seríamos ricos todos pero, alguien tiene un pronóstico?

Por otro lado, el puto Santander en mínimos, sin embargo tiene un BPA decente, especialmente con respecto al precio de la acción, pero claro es España así que a saber.

Per de Shiller del sp500 rondando los momentos previos del crack del 29 y la gente como si nada.

El sp500 todavía parece que puede regresar a los 3.000 puntos... de locos.

EDIT: SP500 en 3015 de nuevo increíble.


----------



## MIP (5 Sep 2019)

A mayor volatilidad, mayor incertidumbre y más probabilidades de guano deluxe. 

Pero la volatilidad también cuenta hacia arriba.


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 Sep 2019)

mientras te digan que hay recesión esto no va a caer.

estar a -0.1% no es recesión.pero asi lo pintan en los medios y a subir, yo hoy he comprado valeo y michelin


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Sep 2019)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mientras te digan que hay recesión esto no va a caer.
> 
> estar a -0.1% no es recesión.pero asi lo pintan en los medios y a subir, yo hoy he comprado valeo y michelin




Si te soy sincero no he analizado ratios de esas compañías, básicamente algunas en España y las principales de USA. Encuentro empresazas en USA cuyo futuro en mi opinión será de auge indiscutible, sin embargo tal y como están ahora, las veo caras. Quizás esas que has encontrado tu no estén mal por ser europeas pero no se...


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Sep 2019)

MIP dijo:


> A mayor volatilidad, mayor incertidumbre y más probabilidades de guano deluxe.
> 
> Pero la volatilidad también cuenta hacia arriba.



Tu como ves el panorama? suelo leerte y te veo muy puesto. Me gustaría oír tu idea.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Sep 2019)

Cotizando en bolívares sube hasta un etf de mierda de gato.


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Sep 2019)

Entiendo tu punto de vista, tu que método empleas para seleccionar?


----------



## MIP (5 Sep 2019)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Tu como ves el panorama? suelo leerte y te veo muy puesto. Me gustaría oír tu idea.



Teniendo en cuenta que los estados deben dinero para 3 generaciones yo diría que la cosa pinta mal. 

Pero si algo han demostrado los psicopatas que mandan es una creatividad infinita para robarnos en nuestra jeta durante años. 

En cualquier caso el valor del dinero fiat siempre tiende a 0 con los años, es una constante universal.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2019)

Caeran cuando haya euforia y Ana Rosa diga que es momento de invertir. Ahora con todo el mundo cagado, los medios hablando día si y día también de guerra comercial y recesión y con un pesimismo generalizado, no puede hacer más que subir... Además, la impresora ayuda.


----------



## elKaiser (6 Sep 2019)

Creo que se está estudiando que el BCE compre acciones; puede parecer un chiste, pero no lo es.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Creo que se está estudiando que el BCE compre acciones; puede parecer un chiste, pero no lo es.



Ya lo avisaron con un tweet en su cuenta oficial... Es fácil comprar empresas con el dinero creado de la nada. Parece una especie de neocomunismo postmoderno.


----------



## angel220 (6 Sep 2019)

donde pensáis que va el fiat de los QE de Europa y USA? En Europa disimuladamente a grandes empresarios via financiación de sus empresas y subvencionar esas empresas de tapadillo y deudas de paises comprando sus deudas, subvencionadolos también,que en el mejor de los casos solo llegan a ser sostenibles por no decir que quebrado/as y deficitario/as en la gran mayoría, con esa cantidad abultada de dinero a interés 0, se pueden hacer maravillas contables, incluido la recompra y venta de propias acciones de la empresa, que en momentos determinados valen para mantener, subir, bajar y hacer cash, mantener paises quebrados,como si todo fueran los mundos de Yupi, esa ingente masa monetaria en la actualidad vale para todo menos para lo que se diseño su utilización, para todo menos para ser mas productivos, algo que ya esta demostrado En USA ya llevan años las empresas recomprando sus acciones sin esconderse, gracias a la expansion monetaria, por eso ha subido y seguirá mientras haya expansion de dinero, en Europa como siempre con retraso en todo pero también, y ahora ya descaradamente con el aviso del BCE, de que comprara acciones, en pocas palabras tu me mantienes mi chiringuito y yo el tuyo.
Recordar lo que se decía si "debes 100.000 euros al banco tu tienes un problema, si debes 100 millones al banco es el banco el que tiene el problema", otra cuestión todo eso es gratis? NO y como lo cobraran entonces? fácil ya llevan años cobrándolo,desde el primer día, por si no te diste cuenta ya llevamos mas de 10 kg de vaselina por detrás y solo es el principio de la que vamos a usar. saludos y suerte a todos que la vamos a necesitar


----------



## DONK (6 Sep 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Creo que se está estudiando que el BCE compre acciones; puede parecer un chiste, pero no lo es.



Porque lo iba a ser,el subidon de las FANGS en gran parte fue debido a que el banco central suizo metio en ellas hasta los gayumbos.No os extrañe que mañana salga Sanchez diciendo que mete toda la hucha de las pensiones en acciones del Sabadell,con lo tontolaba que es nadie se echaria las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Sep 2019)

Es lo de siempre, de lleva hablando de crashes y caidas desde hace años, y no hace mas que subir...
Ahora dicen que si que si, que va a caer todo que ya es seguro, las banderas, el oro y todo y seguimos igual.

Mejor dejar el market timing para los ludopatas


----------

